# Unique shingler id ?



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Great looking climber from Miri, Sarawak.

Anyone have any idea what it may be?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

to me it looks like a raphidophora ...... ,but never seen before.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks like a textured version of cryptantha, it's amazing!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you see that in person? Do you have any cuttings you'd be willing to part with?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Wim van den Berg said:


> to me it looks like a raphidophora ...... ,but never seen before.


I assume it's a raphidophora as well. Just like many new world plants from the jungle are unheard of, the old world has many as well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Would love a little piece of that someday!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Send me a 5" sample and I will get you an id right away. 

In all seriousness though, that is an amazing looking shingler! And I would agree, it looks 100% Raph-like


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow looks nice!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

That is amazing! I'm not willing to even guess the genus on that one...maybe Rhaph but there are many other genera and also families that shingle.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes some Culcasias look very similar to Rhaphidophoras. Actually there is a very cool shingling Piper species that I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't even rule out Piper for this one as well.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you give us any more information? Where did this image come from? Did you take it? Did you find it on a site? or?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Send me a 5" sample and I will get you an id right away.
> 
> In all seriousness though, that is an amazing looking shingler! And I would agree, it looks 100% Raph-like


Guys let me make this clear I do NOT have this climber. I was sent this photo from a friend and was asked if I had any idea what it may be. I'm just trying to see what other possible info and ideas people may have on it.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

The answer came back as a rhaphidophora sp. after all.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks cool whatever it is...I wish I had it.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

No specific species name though? I wonder if this is in any botanical collections anywhere. Amazing color, pattern and texture to the leaves. If we can get a species name......it can most likely be imported if not in the states.


----------



## MilesDeepe (Mar 31, 2021)

Pothos Barberianus?


----------

